# 5 Series E39 Air bag warning light



## Graham Gooding (Aug 18, 2009)

Hi all, I am new to Bimmerfest and look forward to being involved with you all. I have an 1999 E39 523i. The air bag warning light has come on. It illuminates once the key is turned on to accessories. Goes out momentarily when the engine is started and cames back on.

I have been advised that a BMW dealer can plug into the computer and diagnose the problem however I am wary of the possible cost.

It was suggested that it may be a sensor in one of the seats which I assume will be expensive to repair.

Is it possible to isolate the problem sensor, is there an alternative, does the air bag system still work when the warning light is illuminated?

Any suggestions

Graham Gooding


----------



## chong188 (May 14, 2009)

not 100% sure but i think your battery is either dying, or your ignition switch is going. Same thing happened to me, and two conclusions that were given, were those. Mine was luckily the battery. Didnt want to take apart the steering column.


That or there is something wrong directly related to your air bags.


----------



## Graham Gooding (Aug 18, 2009)

Thanks for your reply - I am leaning towards the ignition switch as the light comes on in the unlock position, before the accessory position


----------



## helpmyfive (Sep 14, 2009)

I have the same problem. The dealer said the sensor mat in the seat was failing. Only $968 to repair it. My light doesn't bother me any longer


----------



## anton-sa (Mar 31, 2009)

just a tip... when i did the install in my e39 2001 525i, i at one stage, had one of the door's airbag disconnected, i made the mistake of putting the ignition on... for months i drove around with this airbag light.
more often then not its not an actual fault. just kinda a warning.

had mine reset yesterday, needs to be done with carsoft, a peake reader cant reset it.

anyhoo, mine's gone now.... lesson learnt, DO NOT switch the ignition on when any of the airbags are disconnected.


----------

